# snake cam.. for cheap is it possible



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

i was wondering if there are such things as a cheap camera i see em on ebay i just need to get one and i dont wanna spend thousands yet.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

evilcyrus said:


> i was wondering if there are such things as a cheap camera i see em on ebay i just need to get one and i dont wanna spend thousands yet.


There is a current thread already running on this topic in this section.:thumbsup:


----------

